# Starter pistol



## kadewhurst (Feb 20, 2012)

Would anyone be willing to sell me their used starter pistol so I can get my golden Rebel trained on hearing gunshots. Or does anyone have any ideas on something that simulates a gunshot? Figured I would try on here first before looking around at sporting goods stores for something.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Do you know anybody in your area that reloads shotgun shells? If you do, have them load up a box of primer blanks. (Just a new primer in an empty shell.) Use these in an ordinary single shot or pump type shotgun. These will be less noisy to start out with (not as loud as a blank pistol), and will help to teach the dog to associate the pop with something to retrieve.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Most gunshops will be able to sell you a starter pistol. The ones using 209 primers are the most convenient.

Other options--
ZingerWinger sells something they call the PocketShot which is a single shot device that uses a 209 primer and does not look like a handgun. It is around $70. The disadvantage is that it is not a quick reload if you need to help a dog with another shot and a rethrow.

If you want to invest in a gun that will last, most of the pros have gone to the GunX. The Alfa's jam all the time, and the Kimars just fall apart. You can get it through DogsAfield.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I just sold my alpha starter pistol. I had the whole kit plus a box of blanks. I dont know I used it through 3boxes of blanks and I never had it jam on me. It worked great to train all of my dogs and even my horse is not spooky around gun fire. 

You cant not sell starter pistols on ebay but check out amazon.com and gundog sites. You might find something.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Yours was pretty lightly used. The pros are putting 100's of rounds through them a week, and then they start to malfunction. Even my friends who had them who train pretty regularly found they were not reliable after a year or so of use. Same thing for the ones we bought for our club--a couple of seasons of tests and they are just a pain--misfiring or not cycling or getting out of index alignment. So many were getting returned for repairs that ZingerWinger quit carrying them and decided to just offer the GunX instead.


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

I am just today sending a GunX in for repair. So far it has not lasted nearly as well as any of my others. At least I will be able to see what their customer service is like.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

That sucks--was hearing really good things about them.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I had an early Alpha (have a new one now and a GunX). The first one broke a transfer bar after about four years before it got stolen. New ones are doing OK but the GunX is a backup and rarely used. The Alpha .22 has probably a few hundred rounds through it. No problems so far. Hate to hear that about the GunX it was supposed to the best on the market.


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

The GunX seemed to be much higher quality. I am not sure what is going on with it but it seems like the pin is not retracting and keeping pressure on the primer so it won't move to the next. I just ordered a new one the other day. I really liked it, except for the 6 shot capacity.


----------

